# wye or delta



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

Appears to be a corner grounded delta.

Pete


----------



## jeepman (Jan 2, 2013)

Pete m. said:


> Appears to be a corner grounded delta.
> 
> Pete


That make since to me


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

Pete m. said:


> Appears to be a corner grounded delta.
> 
> Pete


Or ungrounded delta with an unintentional ground on phase B


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

Zog said:


> Or ungrounded delta with an unintentional ground on phase B


Good point! That may likely be closer to the truth.

Pete


----------

